# Gyeon Discount



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

We supported Gyeon at the British Motor Show this weekend and had a great response to the products and Experience Kits ( which sold out!) 

We have active at the moment a 10% Discount in Gyeon Products use the CODE BMS10 - Even the Stig came along to try the products 

Thanks to all of you that Popped in to say Hi


----------

